# clear wall coating for posters?



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

My brother in law just opened a bar and they've covered a wall with letter pressed posters from local shows. They're wondering what clear coat would work to protect the posters (keep people from tearing at them and from spills and smoke) and work on the paper/cardboard material. Any suggestions? Also, the printer thinks something acid free to keep from damaging the ink. I'm sure they'll pour up a nice beer for whoever has the right solution :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnisimpson said:


> My brother in law just opened a bar and they've covered a wall with letter pressed posters from local shows. They're wondering what clear coat would work to protect the posters (keep people from tearing at them and from spills and smoke) and work on the paper/cardboard material. Any suggestions? Also, the printer thinks something acid free to keep from damaging the ink. I'm sure they'll pour up a nice beer for whoever has the right solution :thumbup:


John

I dont think I would do a coating there. I think I would look into some sort of a 1/4" clear sheet good to apply over it. Almost maybe sorta kinda plexiglass-ish or something.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN !! I was expecting seeing the participants here wrapped up in saran wrap (ala the OCC forum )

No, but seriously. There is a varnish that some paperhangers use to protect some papers (and solve other issues). It's called "Decorators Varnish" and it has a "Dead Flat" finish. It is made by Ronan Paints.

I know about from my friend Bob Kelly. You can read about it and order it through him at: http://www.paper-hangings.com/products.html#aqua

Hope that helps.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Does that yellow or alligator over time?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I can not speak from direct experience. All I know is that I trust Bob 100% to promote an archival quality coating. That's his business.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

The odd thing about this bar and this particular project is that it only needs to protect the pieces for between 1 and 2 years. My brother in law and his 2 partners are getting free rent for the bar because the building is being torn down to make room for a parking lot at some point in that time frame. Obviously they are trying to keep costs down for improvements but the varnish certainly gives me something to look at. If you'r ever in Chattanooga (in the next 1 -2 years) I think all 3 of you should stop in for a beer (my treat).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks John,

I may make a special trip - that's an offer that's hard to pass on.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnisimpson said:


> If you'r ever in Chattanooga (in the next 1 -2 years) I think all 3 of you should stop in for a beer (my treat).


I can be there in 2hrs John. :whistling2:


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

You can get this stuff called "hodge podge" at micheal's, hobby lobby, or any craft store. 

Read the info. It may work.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Bill, if you come all this way for a beer then I'd have to make sure you didn't stop with one and Sean, come on whenever you want. The guys had a great opening night at the bar this past friday and sold out of all but 1 case of beer, but they're restocked and ready for us now.


----------

